# Color cartel bindings 2013?



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Get the blue ones if you think they look the best. Who cares what anyone else thinks?


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

the red restricted reflex cartel's look pretty badass too


----------



## Michael_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Just getting people's opinion lol. And mmm i couldnt find that in person! Cause im gettijg 15% off at this shop named surfsides.. So idk if they carry those but thank! Any other thoughts on blues?


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Michael_ said:


> Just getting people's opinion lol. And mmm i couldnt find that in person! Cause im gettijg 15% off at this shop named surfsides.. So idk if they carry those but thank! Any other thoughts on blues?


i'm with Qball, if you liked them roll with them. No one cares what you look like on the hill other than you. 


Are you there to shred or impress others?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> the red restricted reflex cartel's look pretty badass too
> 
> 
> View attachment 8279


I wish they were red I'd be all over them. I think they call it Pelican or something and it's a different tint than red.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Qball said:


> Get the blue ones if you think they look the best. Who cares what anyone else thinks?


Agreed. If you like it who cares its all your own personal style. I have one pink boot lace and one black and my friends joke about it all the time and I could care less!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

those flamingo cartels are fucking hawt.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

There you go, Flamingo (I called them pelicans wtf?)


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> There you go, Flamingo (I called them pelicans wtf?)


is my monitor jacked up, or are they actually close to an orange-ish red color?

I would think with a name like flamingo they'd be like hot pink or something.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> is my monitor jacked up, or are they actually close to an orange-ish red color?
> 
> I would think with a name like flamingo they'd be like hot pink or something.


Pull up your preferred search engine, click on the image tab, type "flamingo", view images. While you view you will notice the flamingo varies in color from an Orangeish to pinkish to almost white. The pink is simply the most iconic color dubbed by the media.

same concept as the husky being primarily known for it's blue eyes and a white with black or dark gray coat even though the coat varies into brown and reddish colors and many have brown eyes.


----------

